# Wind midi controller- suggestion



## OleJoergensen (Oct 8, 2016)

Hello.

Im interesting in buying a wind midi controller I can use with Hollywood woodwinds, Orchestra tools woodwinds etc.
I've been looking at yamaha wx5. Does it need any interface of some kind or is it just to plug usb and play?

Thank you.


----------



## burp182 (Oct 8, 2016)

For the latest thought on wind controllers, take a look at the new Roland AE-10. Seems quite powerful and likely feels more like a saxophone in your hands than the Yamaha. Reasonable price, too.
Certainly worth a look.


----------



## Saxer (Oct 8, 2016)

http://vi-control.net/community/threads/new-wind-controller-from-roland.56214/


----------



## rgames (Oct 8, 2016)

OK - kudos to Roland for trying to push technology (though it's not clear to me how this is different than the others). 

HOWEVER, the demos must be the worst I've ever seen from any manufacturer/developer. To be fair, though, I've never seen anybody play a wind controller in a way that sounds anything other than terrible. The lip control always gets overused in an 80's pitch bend sort of way.

I have a WX-5 that I bought last December and pull out every now then but I find it's just not a good way to make music. It sounds "different", yes, but I've never been able to achieve "good".

rgames


----------



## Saxer (Oct 8, 2016)

I posted this a while ago... this is a 'windcontroller only' track (WX7).


----------



## OleJoergensen (Oct 9, 2016)

Thank you for inspiration. Hm I dont know what to decide. I thought about bying the wind controller so it will be more like playing music then "drawing" music. Im an educated percussionist and play piano too, so Im not experience with what to listen for with wind instruments. Saxer I think your track sounds good and a live. Can I ask which Library did you use?


----------



## jonathanprice (Oct 9, 2016)

I used a WX5 for the clarinet and saxes in this cue, with SampleModeling software.



As far as I know, there is no USB interface on a WX5 (but mine is a decade old, so that may be new). It does have a socket for a MIDI cable, so you'd need a non-USB MIDI interface.

EDIT: And by non-USB MIDI interface, I mean not a direct USB interface. Something like the MOTU micro lite, which is USB, but takes MIDI cables.


----------



## trumpoz (Oct 9, 2016)

Given you play piano a TEC breath controller could work well. Thats what i do though eventually ill get the time to get my fingers around trumpet fingering on an AKAI EWI


----------



## OleJoergensen (Oct 9, 2016)

@jonathanprice- Thank you. I like your jazz track.
@trumpoz- Thank you, thats an good idea. I just ordered it


----------



## Saxer (Oct 9, 2016)

OleJoergensen said:


> Can I ask which Library did you use?


Samplemodeling


----------



## Raindog (Oct 11, 2016)

I have used the Akai EWI for quite some time. Being a genuine piano player with trumpet being my second instrument I was ner too happy with the fingering and the feeling of the contacts (they are just contacts, no valve style buttons). You have to be very precise when fingering. Additionally, changing octaves via octave rollers is not very intuitive as well.
I finally decided to sell it and replace it with an Arturia keyboard which has a breath controller input for my 30 year old Yamha breath controller which came with my DX7. Now I´m very happy as this constellation adds breath control (which is absolutel gorgious when playng brass or wood winds or even strings) and keys which I can play much more virtuous than a wind controller.

My conclusion. When you´re a keyboard or piano player, get yourself a breath controller instead of a wind instrument. They give you great control and the learning curve is almost zero. Add modwheel and expression for modulating vibrato and/ or flutter tongue/growl and you´re done

Just my opinion
Raindog


----------



## OleJoergensen (Oct 11, 2016)

Thank you for inspiration Raindog. 
I didn't know breath controller has been there for 30 years.
I really look forward to receive me tek 2 breath controller .


----------



## Raindog (Oct 11, 2016)

Oh yes, the DX7 was introduced 1983 an I´m pretty sure that the BC1 was introduced around that time as well. They ask ridiculous prices for the BC1 and BC 3a nowadays but the Tek 2 is a perfect (and even superior) substitute. Try a breath controller not only for brass or woodwinds but for other instruments such as strings. There is an excellent video with Chris Hein´s solo violin played with a keyboard and breath controller. It´s pretty impressive how organic you can play crescendo or decrescendo lines.

Best regards
Raindog


----------



## slavedave (Oct 12, 2016)

I am a Wind controller player using vsts and/or modules (but mainly vst's theses days). There is a learning curve associated with all of the manufacturer's playing paradigms. I have owned the Yamaha WX7, Wx5 and the EWI4000s (and dabbled with an EWI USB a couple of times). I like the physical keys on the Yamaha instruments and particularly liked their take on pitch control being able to be controlled via a physical reed in the mouthpiece - it gave a very natural and controllable way to bend up/ down and add vibrato using the mouth. I ended up using the EWI (which is fabulous too) because I was getting some pain in my forearms using the WX7 / WX5. If I hadn't noticed this I would have stuck with Yamaha, however the move to the Akai Ewi has been easy. I like the touch sensitive keys but you have to be very accurate in your fingering.
As others have noted, if you already play the piano you should seriously consider using a breath controller with a suitable keyboard. If you go onto the Samplemodeling site, you will be able to view product videos where the developers use this arrangement to play very convincing wind instrument lines and arrangements. Also, several people in their forum use breath controller so you could ask a few questions there if you need to. Finally, Patchman Music has THE forum for all things wind controller - it is a wealth of information from many experienced wind controller musicians. It would be worth a look at if you have the time.
Whatever option you choose, you will find a new dynamic to how you approach composing and playing your virtual instruments. Not all VST's are breath / wind controller friendly without some tweaking but some are designed specifically for it (WIVI, Samplemodelling for example).
All the best!


----------



## OleJoergensen (Oct 12, 2016)

A lot of inspiration, thank you! 
I look forward to use the tek 2 breath controller. I hope it will be more "music" then drawing midi cc data .


----------



## Saxer (Oct 15, 2016)

slavedave said:


> Finally, Patchman Music has THE forum for all things wind controller - it is a wealth of information from many experienced wind controller musicians. It would be worth a look at if you have the time.


Thanks for the hint! I'll definitely have a look!


----------

